# Anyone Going to Columbia, Sc on the 13/14th



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey guys. I was wondering if anyone was going to be attending the repticon show this month on the 13-14th in Columbia, SC? I think it would be cool if we could get a group to meet up and chat.


----------



## dflorian (May 15, 2009)

rcteem said:


> Hey guys. I was wondering if anyone was going to be attending the repticon show this month on the 13-14th in Columbia, SC? I think it would be cool if we could get a group to meet up and chat.


Absolutely! Great idea! I know for sure of two folks from the Charleston area plan on being their as soon as the doors open to score "VIP" deals. 

I'm also thinking about getting their first thing saturday morning and hanging out for the day.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Under the Canopy will be vending .


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Ill be there too for vip on sat and sunday...hopefully it will be good


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

macspoison wont be there...know of anyone else coming???


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

Like Bill said....
http://www.underthecanopyfarms.net


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

i know that...wish they would get back to me...i was just curious cause ie seen two or three other pdf vendors there too


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

okay for tose going lets meet up at tom's booth at 12 sat so we can shop a lil first


----------

